# Some new pics of Xavier



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Took a bunch of new pics of Xavier today and thought i'd share with everyone  
Posting 3 on this thread lots more on my Facebook
http://www.facebook.com/carolinastormhe ... 130&ref=pb


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS! Wow, he is exquisite!What is the name of his "coloring" or markings do you call them?? I do not know the terms for hedgehogs. I used to be a rabbit breeder but am not educated on the technical terms for the lovey hedgie babies!  Anyhow, he is awesome. You sure have some great ones in your Hedgie family! :mrgreen:


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Xavier is such a cutie. I love his nomming on the paper towel. :lol:

Kristin, his pattern is called reverse pinto. He's probably chocolate or grey colored, but it can be hard to tell since his mask has no pigment.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Kristin said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! Wow, he is exquisite!What is the name of his "coloring" or markings do you call them?? I do not know the terms for hedgehogs. I used to be a rabbit breeder but am not educated on the technical terms for the lovey hedgie babies!  Anyhow, he is awesome. You sure have some great ones in your Hedgie family! :mrgreen:


Thanks  LG is right on his color/pattern


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

:lol: Your hedgies sure love to attack stuff. I can't wait until we see pictures of Storm being ferocious


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Amy1024 said:


> :lol: Your hedgies sure love to attack stuff. I can't wait until we see pictures of Storm being ferocious


I have a new boy that will be getting his pictures taken tomorrow,his name is Gambit and he is a reverse pinto too


----------



## Kristin (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info!! Well, he is stunning!


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

awwwieee what a cutie
i love hedgehog legs, they're so spindly compared to their bodies, it's so cute!
xavier is one handsome boy


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy goooooooooodness. He is still so handsome. Get out of my way Nancy-he is mine to hedgienap!!!!! Be quiet Larry!


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

LarryT said:


> Amy1024 said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: Your hedgies sure love to attack stuff. I can't wait until we see pictures of Storm being ferocious
> ...


w00t! more pictures!  I bet he's stunningly handsome as well!


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

This may be a really stupid question, but I feel the need to ask: What's the difference between a pinto and a reverse pinto? I've never really figured that out.

Also, Larry, love the ickle piggy. <3 He's too cute.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He's gorgeous  Makes me laugh cause he has such a confident stance like he's a guard hedgie lol


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He is one of the most handsome hedgie-boys I've ever seen, Larry! 
Can't wait to see pics of your new reverse pinto guy


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

Haha, I like the 2nd one of him with the paper towel.
So cute... as usual.  
hr


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Sela said:


> This may be a really stupid question, but I feel the need to ask: What's the difference between a pinto and a reverse pinto? I've never really figured that out.
> 
> Also, Larry, love the ickle piggy. <3 He's too cute.


Pinto will have lots of coloring and white spots. Reverse has lots of white and little coloring.


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Ohh, okay, thanks. <3 ...Wait, if a reverse is mostly white, then what's the difference between that and a high white pinto? o-O


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Like krbshappy71 said, regular pinto is having normal pigmentation with spots of no color. Reverse pinto is having completely no pigmentation with only a few spots of actual color.

"High white", "tobiano" and "uber" pinto are all (IMO stupid) names put to plain old pinto, just in larger markings. Usually breeders using those terms are trying to make themselves look better or are trying to make more money off of these "high white" pinto hedgies. :roll:


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Ahh, I see. Good to know, thanks hon. Since my next hedgie may well be a pinto (I love them sooo much. <3) that's a good thing to remember so I won't get gypped.


----------

